# developer tools



## sollaires (Sep 21, 2000)

the public beta doesn't come with any compiling-type tools (g,g++, make).  there is another cd that developers get that will have those.  however, i had a copy of the dp4 cd around, and after looking through the stuff in there, i found a developer tools package.  fired it up and installed it.  everything works (essentially).  so if you have a copy of dp4, you can do more fun stuff with the console and such.


----------



## marin (Sep 21, 2000)

Also, the plain console developer tools like cc, make & stuff can be installed by downloading the Darwin image from apple's site and then applying the macaddict patch (www.macaddict.com).


----------



## Rick1138 (Sep 21, 2000)

The dev tools will be available for download by ADC online(i.e. free) members in mid-October.
                                Rick


----------



## danielftl (Sep 22, 2000)

There is an article about installing developer tools after downloading Darwin 1.x from the Apple site.  Apple removed them completed in the OS X Beta.  The article url is http://www.maximumlinux.com/content/news/2000/09/13/11335?template=print.wm

This is only if you like to mess with UNIX though.  It is not a visual interface by any means.  

However, the melding of the MAC OS and UNIX, in my view, is the best thing since sliced bread for my two favorite operating systems.


----------



## VGZ (Sep 27, 2000)

I tried to do this and the terminal kept saying "Permission Denied".  Any ideas how to get around this? 

P.S. I used su to become a super user (root) and opened both darwin images like the article said.


----------



## jwalcik (Sep 30, 2000)

i downloaded Darwin-1.0.2.smi.bin from apple's site, but i can't mount it w/ the OSX version fo disk copy, anyone else see anything like this or have any suggestions?


----------



## palndron (Oct 1, 2000)

> _Originally posted by VGZ _
> *I tried to do this and the terminal kept saying "Permission Denied".  Any ideas how to get around this?
> 
> P.S. I used su to become a super user (root) and opened both darwin images like the article said. *



Hi,

Try to login as root.  your admin password should work.  The problem is unix restrictions on adding files to the system folders.

I am unsure if you can do this from the terminal, i can't but you can login as root from the main screen.
And you can login as "console" and get just the shell.


----------



## dsteck (Oct 1, 2000)

> _Originally posted by VGZ _
> *I tried to do this and the terminal kept saying "Permission Denied".  Any ideas how to get around this?
> 
> P.S. I used su to become a super user (root) and opened both darwin images like the article said. *



A couple of things to try:

The script may not be executable by default, so try 
either

  chmod a+x InstallCompiler.sh
  ./InstallCompiler.sh

to make it executable first or just force it to run
using 

  /bin/sh ./InstallCompiler.sh

If that doesn't do it then make sure the Darwin disk
is mounted correctly, i.e. the command

 ls /Darwin\ 1.0

shouldn't give an error.


----------



## csajovic (Oct 1, 2000)

I received my copy on friday with the OSX beta itself. Looks very cool


----------



## palndron (Oct 2, 2000)

Does it come with OBJ-C sample projects?????


----------



## Dr_Stein (Oct 12, 2000)

the tools are apparantly available now from Apple


----------



## ITz The MaN (Oct 13, 2000)

Does it make any differance if u "steel" it from darawin, compared to installing the ones at apple's dev site (ADC)?


----------



## J5 (Oct 14, 2000)

From Darwin, as far as i can tell, you are just getting the cc compiler, and some libs and stuff. 
From the Apple site, you get a whole bunch of handy apps, like interface builder, etc. Definitely worth the download if you plan to develop for osx.


----------



## paradoxchild (Oct 15, 2000)

> _Originally posted by VGZ _
> *I tried to do this and the terminal kept saying "Permission Denied".  Any ideas how to get around this?
> 
> P.S. I used su to become a super user (root) and opened both darwin images like the article said. *



LinuxPPC.com notes that there are security issues on all versions of Linux in regards to the su command. They recommend disabling su or using sudo. http://www.linuxppc.com/support/updates/security/

I don't know if this applies to Mac OS X or not.


----------



## andredeb (Oct 17, 2000)

No need to stumble with Darwin tool anymore,
in their infinite wisdom Apple finally put
the developer tools in the ADC section.

Here is how I got it to work, I am sure there
must be an easier way since this was a bit painful.
I downloaded the file in Os 9 and did the rest in Os X.


So just go to the Apple web page, developer section,
log in (or register for free first), go to
download section and download the "Public Beta Tools CD"
TAR file from the "Mac OS X Public Beta Developer Tools"
section.

If you do this from OS 9 using netscape it may throw
garbage on your screen since the browser does not
know how to handle a ".tgz" file. Go into preferences
in Netscape, Applications, and specify that you simply
want to save any file with a .tgz extension, now try
again. Save it in a place you can easily find it  back
once you are in OS X, the desktop is probably not the
best place.

Now boot into Os X, locate the file and copy it
into your "home" directory (users/whateveryournameis)

Now start a Unix terminal (applications,
utilities, terminal). 
Here it is, the magic command:

  tar -xvf YOURFILE.tgz

where YOURFILE is the name, yeah, yeah you got it.

Now...... leave the terminal session and use the
"finder" to navigate back to your home directory,
you now see a "Developer.pkg" package icon (which
represents a directory that you just extracted with
the tar command).

Double click on it and 10 minutes later you will
have gcc, bison, make.....   !!!!!


Apple rulez !


----------



## jakal (Oct 19, 2000)

I tried this, but tar just output a whole heap of errors! So being a mac-minded guy I just double-clicked on the .tgz file instead and hey-presto, the OS X version of Stuffit Expander expanded it for me.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 19, 2000)

I get the pkg installer and I double click it, I accept the terms, and when it says to select a disk
to install it on no disks show up!  (and the weird fact that it says that it need 0k for this installations )

Anyone having similar probs ?


----------



## endian (Oct 19, 2000)

> I tried this, but tar just output a whole heap of errors!



did you use the -v option to tar? (e.g. tar -xvf) If so they likely weren't errors: v  stands for verbose, which makes the tar program output a line for everything it does.


----------



## macboy73 (Oct 19, 2000)

> _Originally posted by AdmiralAK _
> *I get the pkg installer and I double click it, I accept the terms, and when it says to select a disk
> to install it on no disks show up!  (and the weird fact that it says that it need 0k for this installations )
> 
> Anyone having similar probs ? *



damnit! i thought i was the only one with this problem. i'm really mad. i wanted those quite a lot. I keep trying to downloade them. what are your specs?


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 19, 2000)

I have a PowerMac G3 (B&W) @ 350Mhz, 192Mb RAM,
6Gb internal (3 partitions), 20Gb external firewire,
SCSI CD-RW, SCSI zip 100, a USB gamepad(  gotta have some fun lol ) and a 15" monitor.

I dont know what's up... I wanted those too... I might
redownload them and see what happens


----------



## macboy73 (Oct 19, 2000)

> _Originally posted by AdmiralAK _
> *I have a PowerMac G3 (B&W) @ 350Mhz, 192Mb RAM,
> 6Gb internal (3 partitions), 20Gb external firewire,
> SCSI CD-RW, SCSI zip 100, a USB gamepad(  gotta have some fun lol ) and a 15" monitor.
> ...



I've lost count of how many times I've redownloaded them. I've got about 400 MB of developer trash sitting freash from the d/l.


----------



## The DJ (Oct 19, 2000)

> _Originally posted by macboy73 _
> I've lost count of how many times I've redownloaded them. I've got about 400 MB of developer trash sitting freash from the d/l.  [/B]



This is to all of you.
You can get  it of my Carracho Server if you want. It is up almost 3/4 of the day and on a T3+.

IP: thedj.student.utwente.nl
login: osx
pass: osx

Look for OSX Developer CD.tar.gz in the folder OSX/OSX stuff. You can unpack it by using OpenUp (Which is there aswell and real handy.)

To decompress OpenUp type the following in the Terminal.
_gnutar -xvzf name_of_file_to_uncompress_ (In the correct folder of course)


----------



## joseph_kim (Oct 22, 2000)

> _Originally posted by endian _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Most likely, they were errors because the file is compressed with gzip.

Typically, ".tgz" means "tar"ed and "gzip"ed.

Try:

    gunzip -c blah.tgz | tar xf -

If you want to see what is being "untar"ed, add the "v" option:

    gunzip -c blah.tgz | tar xvf -


Then again, it seems just double-clicking also does the trick, according to an earlier post.  This is a Mac, after all


----------



## endian (Oct 22, 2000)

yeah, that might be why... the gnu version of tar (gnutar) can also ungzip files and that's what I always use


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 23, 2000)

I have given up on the dev tools for now.
In any case OS X is just a weekend drive for me, or
an OS to use when I want to do some programming in java
through the terminal lol... I still have not been able to
get my pppconnect to work, I have tried everything I tell yas, and this just makes OS X a bit undesirable for everyday use since I go online a lot.


Admiral


----------



## byamanaka (Oct 28, 2000)

Ok I downloaded this successfully after numerour tries, but when I run the installer I get the following error  message when it starts the actual install:

"Couldn't write bom to path"

Anyone else see this?  Better yet anyone have success with this and if so did you do anything "special" to get it to work?

-Bri


----------



## dpetree (Oct 28, 2000)

> _Originally posted by byamanaka _
> *Ok I downloaded this successfully after numerour tries, but when I run the installer I get the following error  message when it starts the actual install:
> 
> "Couldn't write bom to path"
> ...



I have also had this problem (iBook SE, 196MB, OSX on separate 2GB partition).  It downloads just fine.  When I get into the installer and say "yes" to all the messages, the installer begins to install and posts the "Couldn't write bom to path" message.

What ever happened to those friendly, "descriptive" error messages? Welcome to UNIX folks!

-D


----------



## byamanaka (Oct 29, 2000)

Apparently this is a problem that was common.  Apparently if you let Stuffit Expander untar the file (it is a tar'd and gzip'd file) then you will run into problems with permissions.

The best thing to do is to let Stuffit Expander unzip the file, but then you should use 'tar -xvf' to expand the file.  I should have realized this, but it's hard to get into the Unix frame of mind when working on a Mac!


----------



## p (Oct 31, 2000)

Sheesh! I'm stupid as hell when it comes to Unix, but I just unzipped (or un-whatever-ed) the whole thing by dragging it to the Stuffit Expaned icon. The Clasic version, of course, the Carbon one is just a crock of shite.
It also installed perfectly. I'm wondering what might be your problem...


----------



## sqeap (Nov 1, 2000)

Ok i downloaded and installed the Dev tools..but i still don't have gcc..I have cc but not gcc..Do I need to add something to my path after the install completes???

Thanks


----------



## dani++ (Nov 1, 2000)

BTW, check out the excellent OpenUp utility from the StepWise guys to decompress files (other than .sit) without any hassles or CLI. it will solve your problems with permissions. i use it everyday and it works fine.

you can find it in http://www.stepwise.com or do a search on versiontracker...


dani++


----------



## mfhaque (Mar 5, 2001)

i downloaded the devloper tools from apple and installed it nicely. i tried to compile a simply c program and gave me this error....

test.c:0: could not open '/usr/local/libexec/ppc/specs'
test.c:1: header file 'stdio.h' not found


any idea why its not letting me compile.

and the code is....

#include <stdio.h>

int main(){
        printf("test\n");
        return 0;
}


----------



## endian (Mar 5, 2001)

worked fine here... 

Assuming you actually included stdio.h and the board just stripped it out, what version of OSX & what version of the tools are you using? And did you compile this from the command line or through Project Builder?


----------



## mfhaque (Mar 5, 2001)

i forgot to add the stdio when i was typing it up on here.  i'm using build 4k46 and whatever version of developer tools is on the apple site. i downloaded it last night. i believe everything is ok but it can't locate "specs"

"could not open '/usr/local/libexec/ppc/specs'"

am i the only one with this problem?


----------



## endian (Mar 5, 2001)

the tools on apple's site are for the October Beta (2E14) AFAIK they won't work with the later builds.


----------

